# Hot water not working no lights on the swith in the wardrobe



## Doodle1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi I have a Swift Sundance 590 RL 2006, the hot water boiler is not working I have Remover the outside Cover and filled the water tank, the gas is working for the fridge and cooker but the sockets in the wardrobe will not light where is the fuse box for the sockets please


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Swift used Sargent PSUs try the link below, the 240v should have circuit breakers on the PSU.
I suspect the wardrobe light may well be on a 12v circuit, the diagram from the link may point you in the right direction.

https://sargentltd.co.uk/tech-support/article/Swift-Group-Schematics/25

Welcome to MHFacts, let's know how you get on.

Terry


----------

